# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Dr. Brad Wilson in Marietta

## jfreels

I'm wondering if anyone here has every ever taken one of their herps to Dr. Brad Wilson at the Veterinary Clinic West in Marietta.  

I'm trying to find someone now and maybe go meet them before I have a problem.  Guess I'll take the BRB in and ask him why it doesn't bite me all the time  :Wink: 

Thanks for any help you can give me.

----------


## Falconsmith

I can't really help but if you do go in could you let me know how it goes? I live in the area and need to find a good Vet just in case.

----------


## JLC

This might help:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=56792




> Dr. Keith Contarino
> Town & Country Vet
> 1343 Gresham Rd, Marietta, GA 30062
> (770) 336-1610
> http://www.drgoodvet.com/
> 
> Dr. C is their exotics vet. I recommend him for general wellness visits and treatment of internal parasites for herps. Dr. C also sees the more exotic "pocket pets" like rats, gerbils, etc and is more than fair in his office visit and treatment fees. His care and love for these animals is very apparent. ~Robin (rabernet)~
> 
> Brad Wilson, DVM
> ...

----------


## jfreels

Thank you!  

I saw on another website, Dr. Wilson wasn't actually the vet for Zoo Atlanta, his partner was (and now his ex-partner is the full time herp vet for Zoo Atlanta).

I read all the information on the Town & Country Vet website, they have two vets that have professional work with exotics listed.  

I'll make an appointment at Town & Country for next week.  I'll report back.  If it looks good, I guess I'll stay with them because they are literally less than a mile away from my house.

----------


## The Hedgehog

> Thank you!  
> 
> I saw on another website, Dr. Wilson wasn't actually the vet for Zoo Atlanta, his partner was (and now his ex-partner is the full time herp vet for Zoo Atlanta).
> 
> I read all the information on the Town & Country Vet website, they have two vets that have professional work with exotics listed.  
> 
> I'll make an appointment at Town & Country for next week.  I'll report back.  If it looks good, I guess I'll stay with them because they are literally less than a mile away from my house.


Please do as I'm willing to make a drive for a good vet.

----------


## coldblooded

I have gone to Dr. C at Town and Country several times. He's great! I highly recommend him.

----------


## AaronP

Dr. Wilson has been my exclusive vet ever since I came back to Georgia in mid-2008, he is an excellent vet and a real stand up guy.

----------


## jfreels

You guys make it a hard choice!  I'll stick to the closest one for my first visit.  Sounds like they are both very good.

----------


## mxrider42

Dr Wilson is a really nice guy and a GREAT Vet!!!! I highly recommend him. He knows what he is doing! His word is as good as GOLD! He will be my one and only vet for any animals!!!
Trey

----------


## jfreels

I have an appointment with Dr. C tomorrow morning.  I can't believe I got in on a Saturday.  

Thank you, everyone, for your input.  I will end up seeing Dr. Wilson also.  Thankfully I don't have an emergency, I'm just going to take a couple herps in for a checkup.  I'll report back here when I get back.

----------


## rabernet

> I have an appointment with Dr. C tomorrow morning.  I can't believe I got in on a Saturday.  
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for your input.  I will end up seeing Dr. Wilson also.  Thankfully I don't have an emergency, I'm just going to take a couple herps in for a checkup.  I'll report back here when I get back.


You're going to love Dr. C! He's pretty awesome! Tell him I said hi (the woman with all the ball pythons and rats - that all pee on him - he'll know who you're talking about). 

He did surgery to remove a tumor from one of my rats for the whopping price of $25!

Another nice thing about Town & Country is that during the week, they're open until 8 pm. 

If you're less than a mile from them, you're practically my neighbor!

----------


## jfreels

Robin,

Dr. C said, "Oh yeah, I know Robin.  Her rats pee on me EVERY time.  No other rats do that."

 :Very Happy: 

Vet trip went well.  Toothless had what I thought was some bad shed or something.  Dr. C identified it as a mild bacterial infection.  I got some meds and was instructed to give her betadine baths.  

Dr. C is pretty cool.  I didn't even flinch when he told me I'd need some meds and he said he'd give me a break on the office visit to help with the cost of the meds.  I didn't even mention to him that money was an issue.  I'll definitely go see him again.  

When/if another herp has an issue, I'll go see Dr. Wilson as I stated previously.  

Here's some pics of the car ride.  I had them in a box, but apparently they can jump pretty good when they want too  :Wink: 

Going to the vet, Twinkers got to sit up front...


And on the way back, Toothless got the privilege...

----------


## rabernet

> Robin,
> 
> Dr. C said, "Oh yeah, I know Robin.  Her rats pee on me EVERY time.  No other rats do that."


And my snakes (which I just take in to show him when I take the dog or cats in - he likes to see the new mutations). Oh yeah, the dog pees on him too! LOL

----------

